# Vergleich zweier 'long'-Werte. Problem!



## Guest (10. Dez 2004)

hallo!

ich möchte 2 long-werte vergleichen, wobei ich nicht genau weiss, wie das funktioniert.

hier näheres:

ich habe einen string, den ich als long parse:

```
Long.parseLong("1000")
```

diesen möchte ich mit einem 2. long wert vergleichen:

```
Long.parseLong("1000").compareTo(1000) == 0
```

bekomme aber immer eine fehlermeldung:

long cannot be dereferenced. 

kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## bummerland (10. Dez 2004)

versuch mal 
	
	
	
	





```
Long.parseLong("1000").compareTo(new Long(1000)) == 0
```


----------



## Gast (10. Dez 2004)

... leider kein erfog.


----------



## Roar (10. Dez 2004)

parseLong liefert einen long zurück, keinen Long. also einfach Long.parseLong("1000") == 1000L

edit: ersta :bae:


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2004)

möchtest du unbeding die compare methode anwenden? sonst versuch es doch mit einer if anweisung.


----------



## bummerland (10. Dez 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... leider kein erfog.


stimmt. kann auch nicht gehen. Long.parseLong(String) liefert long zurück, nicht Long.

[edit: mist, zu spät  :autsch:  ]


----------



## Gast (10. Dez 2004)

perfekt...

danke jungs ;-)

seid immer für einen da! riesenDANK...


----------

